# Sanlida Miracle x10 vs. WNS Motive



## ddragonz (Aug 30, 2019)

Im looking to get a new riser, something below 500 dollars. I mainly shoot barebow but I might go into Olympic archery later on.

the Sanlida Miracle x10 and the WNS motive are my top 2 as of the moment. 

Which do you think is better? or are there any other models you would like to recommend.


----------



## Fifth (Sep 2, 2019)

I don't have personal experience with either of these risers, but they were both on my shortlist of new risers when I purchased 2 months ago. 

The Sanlida is a very good looking riser with some very nice color options, but the grip is a pretty high grip, which might be something to consider if you don't like that style. The good news on the grip is it seems to be replaceable with several Hoyt grips, so that may be an option if you don't like the stock grip. The main reason I decided not to go with the Sanlida was after a bunch of research I found several users that were dissatisfied with some smaller issues like paint quality and even some larger issues like bushings stripping or coming out of the riser. It didn't seem like this was a super common failure, but it did seem to pop up enough times to make me wary and eventually dissuade me from going this route. if you search for the "sanlida miracle x10" on this forum you should find a few of those issues I'm referencing from users on this forum.

The WNS looks to be an all around solid riser. My wife shoots a lower end 25" WNS riser and has had absolutely no issues, she loves it. I can't imagine a higher tier would have any less quality than their lower tier offerings, so this Would probably be a good choice.

I personally shoot a Mybo Elite in barebow configuration and its pretty fantastic, its a little more expensive than the other risers you listed, but I have been shooting it 2-3 times a week for 2 months and can't find any flaws. It's a little heavier than the risers you listed, weighing in at almost 3 Lbs., which took a little getting used to but now that I'm used to it, I appreciate the stability the added weight adds to the bow while shooting barebow. It's also very well balanced, basically staying completely vertical at a 90 degree angle after the shot with my current setup (no additional weights). It doesn't have a rear facing bushing for an archer facing stabilizer but I'm not too worried about that for my personal use. Supposedly the Elite becomes a whole different beast when fully kitted out with all the accessories for Olympic recurve, but I don't know about that yet as I'm really enjoying the barebow setup right now. 

Have you looked into the Gillo offerings? the G1 and G2 were built specifically for barebow but can pull double duty as an Olympic recurve without breaking a sweat. The Gillo's have tons of reviews and they are almost all glowing. Before I stuck with the Elite, the G2 was my #2 choice, it is definitely a solid, well built riser. 

In any case, if you have a shop anywhere near you, even if it's a bit of a drive, consider taking a day trip and seeing if you can try any of these or other risers out. At the end of the day each riser will probably have a completely different feel for you personally, so will always be best to try and shoot anything you're considering buying.


----------



## Dlello2 (Sep 22, 2020)

Been considering the Sanlida myself!


----------



## SanlidaArchery (Jul 1, 2019)

Dlello2 said:


> Been considering the Sanlida myself!


You won't be regretted!


----------



## SanlidaArchery (Jul 1, 2019)

The Sanlida Miracle X10 Kit is definitely a good buy!
$799.99 includes all the accessorieson the bow.
This quote is unbeatable!
For the other brands, even just the sight or stablizers will be sold over $300 separately.
www.sanlidaoutdoor.com


----------



## Greg Rodgers (Sep 8, 2021)

Hi all,
I'm new to the forum and new to archery. I'm from Australia and recently bought the Miracle X10 package. While I have limited experience I have been shooting the bow for a couple of weeks and its great. Everything bow wise was supplied and appears to be very good quality. The delivery didn't take too long around, 2 weeks. I even made a mistake when ordering and paid for it twice. This was rectified within 2 hours after notifying the Sanlida team. Hopefully many years of shooting to come with this bow.


----------

